# webography = δικτυογραφία, διαδικτυογραφία, ιστογραφία ή ιστοσελιδογραφία;



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Καιρός είναι να κάνουμε και μια δημοσκόπηση, για έναν όρο που είναι στο ψήσιμο ακόμα.

Το αγγλικό *webography*:
A webography (or webliography) is a list of websites that pertain to a given topic. A webography is much like a bibliography, but is limited to a collection of online resources rather than books and academic journals. Research has been conducted comparing them to traditional bibliographies.

Αυτή τη στιγμή το Γκουγκλ μού δίνει τα εξής νούμερα, με ευρήματα σε σοβαρές ιστοσελίδες για όλες τις περιπτώσεις:
δικτυογραφία: 106
ιστογραφία: 48
διαδικτυογραφία: 29
ιστοσελιδογραφία: 6

Η *ιστογραφία* είναι ορολογικά ακριβέστερη, αφού αντιστοιχεί στο _webography_, εκεί που η _(δια)δικτυογραφία_ αντιστοιχεί στα _Internet bibliography_, _internetography_. Από την άλλη, η _ιστοσελιδογραφία_ είναι καλύτερη παρέα για τη _βιβλιογραφία_. Τέλος, η χρήση του συνθετικού «ιστο-» δημιουργεί τον κίνδυνο να ξεμείνουμε από απόδοση για το _histography_.

Εκτός συναγωνισμού το «διαδικτυακή βιβλιογραφία» (67 ευρήματα).

(Διάρκεια δημοσκόπησης: 48 ώρες, ψηφοφορία μυστική ως προς τις επιλογές του καθενός, αποτελέσματα φανερά, μπορείτε να ψηφίσετε πάνω από μία απόδοση)


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2019)

Επικαιροποίηση:

Στο Χρηστικό τα λήμματα _διαδικτυογραφία_ και _ιστογραφία_ παραπέμπουν στη *δικτυογραφία*. Το λήμμα εκεί λέει:

*δικτυογραφία* ουσ. (θηλ.) & *διαδικτυογραφία*: ΔIΑΔΙΚΤ. κατάλογος διαδικτυακών διευθύνσεων και ηλεκτρονικών εγγράφων, διαθέσιμων στο διαδίκτυο, που χρησιμοποιούνται ως πηγές πληροφοριών για συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Βλ. _βιβλιογραφία, -γραφία_. ΣYΝ. *ιστογραφία* [< αμερικ, webliography, 1995, webography]

Στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει μπει καμιά ακόμα.

Σε γκουγκλιές, δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές.


----------



## TRAPASSIOS (Feb 8, 2022)

Έχω συναντήσει σε ξενόγλωσσα άρθρα τον τύπο "Histiography". Ιστιογραφία, ίσως, οπότε δεν νοθεύεται η ιατρική "ιστογραφία", όσο και αν το θέμα ιστι- συνδέει με το "ιστίο". Ή ας δεχτούμε πως επιστρέφει σαν αντιδάνειο. Το histiography περιέργως δεν αποδίδει τίποτα γκουγκλιζόμενο. Britannica και Webster's το αγνοούν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2022)

Το histiography θεωρείται ορθογραφικό λάθος. Το histiology, επειδή είναι παλιότερο ορθογραφικό λάθος, θεωρείται απλώς παλιά ορθογραφία για το histology. Νομίζω ότι σε καμία γλώσσα δεν είναι σωστό να βάλουμε το ιστιο- / histio- από την πίσω πόρτα σαν εναλλακτική γραφή για τον ιστό. Απλώς θα ζούμε με πολλούς ιστούς στη ζωή μας.


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2022)

Νομίζω ότι παίζει και το _ιστοτοπογραφία._


----------



## Katsik35 (Feb 9, 2022)

cougr said:


> Νομίζω ότι παίζει και το _ιστοτοπογραφία._


Το οποίο, πιθανότατα, θα απλουστευθεί σε "ιστοπογραφία" (κατά το σουβλα(κα)τζίδικο, (τε)τράπεζα κλπ.)


----------

